# I FINALLY DID IT



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I have lived here for 5 years now (although I spend way more time in Iraq) and fish as much as anyone, but I just kept readin about clay-doh and all his undersea adventures and I just couldn't take it anymore.....sooo I just went over to Bos'n house(fellow PFF) and bought all his dive gear. I can't wait to get wet. I was certified in high school which was 15 yrs ago but I only did my cert dive, never anything else, so I am going to go down to MBT and take a recert class and a nitrox class as soon as I can! I now have a TON of dive gear but I am missing one thing a spear gun so if anyone has a speargun they would like to get rid of please let me know. I just spent all my extra cash so it would have to be a trade but I have ALOT of gear that I would be willing to trade as well as some rod and reels or a bass guitar and amp or ??? Anyway I can't wait to meet some of you guys and actually see all the spots I regurally fish:letsdrink


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

good job!! congrats and welcome to the addiction... can't help on the spear gun but i discovered today that you CAN make your own pole spear for less than $10.00 (minus the tip). I'll post a how to later tonight.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks fender I now have 3 pole spears that came with the gear I bought...I know someone was looking for an ice pick thing to jab fish with I also have something similar to that (I think) but thanks for the offer :bowdown I hope someone has a gun cause I am itching to get my Capt nemo shot like claydoh with that Cuda!!!


----------



## DeepScreams (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a Mares phneumatic that is collecting dust. You are welcome to take it and make a trade offer. It is still functional, but does need some cleaning since it hasn't been used in a while. It may need a tip. I will dig it out tomorrow and post a pic.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

not to familiar with pnuematic guns but I would love to see it and maybe we can work something out. what size fish can you kill with it and how does it work?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I remeber the days over in the war zone. YOU SURE CAN SAVE A LOT OF MONEY HUH!!oke

On a serious not I hope to get quailified myself this year or next. Money plays a factor though. :banghead


----------



## DeepScreams (Oct 6, 2007)

Instead of using rubber bands, it uses an air charged cylinder. it looks like a pistol with an 18" spear. I have used it about 10 times and have never recharged it. I have shot several AJs in the 20 - 30 lb range. Also snapper and trigger. It is an older model to the one at this address.





http://www.scubamart.com/detail.aspx?ID=230



Are you Spectre or U-Boat?

Charles


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

U-Boat Navigator


----------



## DeepScreams (Oct 6, 2007)

Were you able to check out the web site on the gun? Mine is an older model of that one but no holster. I usually just snap hook it on when not in use. Let me know if you are interested, and we will work it out. I hate to see it just laying around when it could be killing something. Also if you would like to try it on a couple of dives, you are welcome.



PM sent.



Charles


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job flyboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:toast

Yer gonna love it man!!! Look foward to you getting out with all of us soon!! 

By the way, that wasnt a nemo shot on that cuda, well, it was, shot him straight thru the gill plate, but it took brandy sinkin another shaft in him, then after about 3 minutes of him trying to eat everybody in the water with BOTH our shafts, fishinfl finally dealt the death blow with a 44 magnum powerhead!

YOur gonna lose all focus on life once you shoot your first fish...everything else just doesnt seem to be quite as important.:doh


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Get that updated cert card in hand so you can join in on the madness. Look forward to getting out there with ya. That rush of sinking the steel shaft through a nice fish is addicting. But them cuda sure can be aggressive at times. See my last spearfishing report. I wish I would have had the cuda slayers out there with me that day.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay-do I certainly didn't mean anything bad about the nemo shot, I think that is one of the coolest pics on here! Anyway I just signed up for classes at MBT I should be recertified and nitrox certedin less than 2 weeks. Yeah I am nervous about losing interest in fishing it has truly been my passion for the past 5 yrs and I have a ton of money invested in it and am afraid I will get completely absorbed in spearfishing. Oh well not a bad problem to have I'm still on the water:letsdrink I can't wait to get out there I'm already obsessed I stayed up till like 5 this morning this is like crack:bowdown


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been an avid fisherman since I was a kid. Now, if I'm going out it is usually to get in the water instead of on top of it. It's cheaper too. No bait to buy etc...


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm the same way... I usually only fish in the bay now, and even then I end up gettin in to take a peek more than half the time! There's just somethin about seein for yourself whats really down there


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey flyboy! I didnt take it as you pokin fun about the cuda, I was just lettin you know that was an experiment gone terribly wrong! I figured I would admit it befor any one else who was in the water that day did. 

I was absolutely terrified. I shot him with that big tuna gun, tryin it out.(Brandy was eggin me on), and when I hit him, he rolled over on his side, and I was thinkin sweet! Then he opened his eyes, and worse yet, his mouth, looked at me, and charged me. He got within about 3 feet, snappin. Then Brandy shot him, so we could pull in different directions, to no avail. I got the video posted on youtube ov the caos. He actuallycharged the surface at one point, andjumped all the way out of the water with my 6' long 3/8" thick shaft, AND Brandys in him.

I will never shoot another cuda with a speargun again, ever. Only powerhead them. Spooky crap man


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Clays 6' shaft Ha,Ha


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

From someone that has a ton of logged dives, Take it slow. Get your feet wet so to speak. I would go with someone else and let them spearfish for awhile and just tag along to get used to diving and equipment. Just be careful


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa....6 foot shaft...but only 3/8" thick.:letsdrink


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Lobsterman, WILCO on the takin it slow....I definately want some dives under my belt with some expierenced folks and get some confindence before I start shootin but I can't wait next week can't get here fast enough we are going to the springs to do our cert dives never been there so I am looking forward to it too!!!


----------

